# Corriente eléctrica y motores



## carolina perez (Nov 10, 2005)

Hola amigos   

Disculpeme que los moleste, resulta que estoy  buscando información acerca de la corriente electrica y las conexiones con los motores. 
Yo  tengo las siguientes  dudas. 

mis preguntas son : 

1) yo se que el ultimo transformador de distribucion de bajo voltaje es de 400/230 vol, ademas este transformador esta conectado internamente en ( para recidir el voltaje de entrada = conexión triangulo y para voltaje de salida conexión estrella. Ademas desde el transformador sale un cable grueso hacia tierra que nace desde el neutro del transformador. 

a) Mi duda es : cual es la Mision de ese cable que sale del punto neutro del transformador a Tierra ? 

b) y porque se dice que es neutro y a la vez tierra?, 

c) - Cual es la relacion que tienen ?? : la tierra -- una puesta a tierra--- el neutro. 

d) - Porque en todas las instalaciones de los transformadores que se instalan a fuera de nuestras casas tienen que tener una conexion a tierra ?? 

e) que pasaria si no se conecta a tierra ?? 

--si conoces alguna web que tenga información acerca de esto, lo agradeceria mucho. 
Por su respuestas un millon de gracias . 

Cordialmente Carolina Perez


----------



## MaMu (Nov 10, 2005)

Carolina, bienvenida al foro.

He leido atentamente tus preguntas, y me encuentro con la particularidad de que debes entender ciertos conceptos de lo que es un polo a tierra. Te recomendaría que te pegues una vuelta por este post, ya que contiene un poco de literatura acerca de la puesta a tierra, asi como generalidades relacionadas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-polo-tierra-47/

PD : no he tenido tiempo para recopilarte la información en base a motores, veré si lo puedo hacer luego.

Saludos.


----------



## carolina perez (Nov 11, 2005)

Muchas muchas  Gracias por toda la ayuda  que me puedas dar...


             Carolina /


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

> a) Mi duda es : cual es la Mision de ese cable que sale del punto neutro del transformador a Tierra ?



El neutro es el punto donde las tensiones de fase toman su referencia es decir, si hablas de 13.000 Volt es referenciado al neutro, y es por donde se "devuelven" las corriente y por dende se cierra el circuito. 
El neutro no necesariamente debe tener un potencial de 0 Volt, lo que  puedes comprobar si colocas un miltímetro entre él y tierra (una tubería de tu casa, por ejemplo). Observarás que existe una tensión. Al conectar el neutro a tierra se baja la referencia al potencial del "terreno", el cual a su vez tiene su resistividad, conductividad, humedad y otras características eléctricas y físicas. El tener el neutro flotante, puede ocasionar descargas por inducción, por lo que la finalidad del cable es referenciar o "normalizar" el neutro a tierra. Esto por lo general se hace en las etapas de generación eléctrica en los sitemas de distribución urbanos, interurbanos y en la planta de generación. Cuando está normalizado, el neutro y tierra son el mismo punto potencial.



> b) y porque se dice que es neutro y a la vez tierra?,



Ya te lo dije arriba



> c) - Cual es la relacion que tienen ?? : la tierra -- una puesta a tierra--- el neutro.



Ya te lo dije arriba



> d) - Porque en todas las instalaciones de los transformadores que se instalan a fuera de nuestras casas tienen que tener una conexion a tierra ??



Aquí debes hacer una distinción. Una cosa es colocar el neutro a tierra y otra "aterrar" (no de asustar sino de "llevar a tierra") al transformador. 
Si bien los dos casos tienen funciones de protección, a las carcazas de los equipos eléctricos se les conecta un cable grueso llevado a tierra bien sea por medio de mallas de tierras, barras copperweld (barras de cobre especiales para esto), tuberías de agua o una mezcla de ellas que también siguen cálculos de ingeniería relativamente complejos. La razón de esto es que proteja a equipos y humanos, de una descarga de alta tensión (de una línea que por cualquier motivo toque la carcaza por ejemplo) que pudiera ser fatal. 
Al tener sus chasis conectados a tierra, la descarga sigue el camino más rápido hacia ella a través de ese cable grueso que te comenté en lugar de pasar por la persona u otro equipos, dando tiempo a que el fusible o el sistema de protección salte, desconectando la línea que falla.
También, si las tensiones son considerables (aunque también sucede en bajas tensiones), estos voltajes inducen corriente en chasis y elementos metálicos y conductores (Faraday). Si no existiese el cable a tierra, podríamos sufrir una descarga por inducción si tocamos las carcazas.
Lo de la inducción es un aspecto que siempre hay que tener en cuenta por ejemplo, cuando se está en laboratorios de máquinas y alta tensión, es muy importante no usar elementos metálicos como anillos, collares y cadena cuando se realizan las práctcas, ni tampoco apuntar con bolígrafos o lapiceros a un punto vivo pues se puede producir un arco de tensión, igualmente cuando se está en subestaciones eléctricas no se debe correr ni dar pasos más grandes de 1 metro para evitar arcos de inducción. 



> e) que pasaria si no se conecta a tierra ??



Te lo dije en la respuesta anterior.
Si no existe el aterramiento, corremos riesgos de electrocución y de descargas por inducción en caso de tocar la carcaza del transformador, motor o lo que sea.

Todo esto que te dije, lo debes sumar a lo que te comentó MaMu pues el otro aspecto de la protección que toma en cuenta el aterramiento de equipos e instalaciones, involucra a rayos, centellas y descargas secundarias en general debidas a factores exógenos al sistema de alta tensión en si.

Lo dicho antes, es aplicado también a la electrónica. Por ejemplo, una tierra defectuosa en un sistema de audio, podría producir zumbidos y chasquidos que acompañan a su señal de salida debido a la inducción. De igual forma, se consideran las descargas por falla de cortocircuitos (vivo a tierra) e inducción en general. Si quieres hacer una prueba (y si tienes el valor, jeje), toca la carcaza de tu computador con los piés descalzos, diréctamente en contacto con el suelo y podrás sentir la descarga estática si es que tienes una falla de tierra en tu sistema.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Roberto Riveros Escurra (Oct 20, 2007)

Respuesta a ls prteguntas planteadas.

a) Mi duda es : cual es la Mision de ese cable que sale del punto neutro del transformador a Tierra ? 
R: Es la de colocar a tierra y neutro al mismo potencial electrico, o sea al potencial de tierra, 0 voltios.

b) y porque se dice que es neutro y a la vez tierra?, 
R: Porque el neutro es el punto comun respecto a las tres fases y se conecta a tierra para mantener un punto comun y producir un cierto equilibrio entre las cargas de las tres fases. Porque si no tuviera el neutro a tierra, y las cargas sobre las lineas trifasicas estan muy desequilibradas, las tensiones entre neutro y fase seran muy variables. Ej. una fase puede tener 200 v, otra 230 y otra 280 v. mientras que si tiene conectado su neutro a tierra, la tension entre fase y neutro seran todas iguales, independientmenente del equilibrio de carga.

c) - Cual es la relacion que tienen ? : la tierra -- una puesta a tierra--- el neutro. 
R: Es una conexion necesaria, para tner un potencial de referencia igual a 0.

d) - Porque en todas las instalaciones de los transformadores que se instalan a fuera de nuestras casas tienen que tener una conexion a tierra ? 
R: Por los mismos motivos expuestos anterirmente, ademas de servir como "descargador" a tierra de energia electrostatrica, pues los transformadores de media tension manejan tensiones de 23.000 voltios normalmente en su primario, sirve de proteccion, incluso como pararayo.


e) que pasaria si no se conecta a tierra ? 
puede procucirse desequilibrio de tnesion entre las fases, debido al desequilibrio de cargas y el transformador estaria desprotejido respecto de cargas electrostaticas.

--si conoces alguna web que tenga información acerca de esto, lo agradeceria mucho. 
Por su respuestas un millon de gracias . 
No conozco ningun sitio. Espero que estas respuestan te sean utiles.


----------

